# Simplest VPN server possible?



## fonk (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello I'm a complete beginner at installing and configuring my linux VPS, however, I want to setup a VPN that I can connect to via my phone.

Currently I'm paying $30 per year for a VPN service, I simply input their hostname, my username, password and hit connect.

How can I host my own where I can just login like that from my phone?


----------



## johnlth93 (Oct 4, 2013)

Simplest and can connect simply with phone would be pptp vpn then. There are so many guide you can google for it.


----------



## drmike (Oct 4, 2013)

VPN providers --- sure leave a bitter taste in my mouth at the moment...

Setup/config/docs need to  be better/in place before selling stuff.

Here's what we have on here:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/70-script-set-up-vpn-server-on-debian-based-systems

http://vpsboard.com/topic/1100-openvpn-autoinstaller/

http://vpsboard.com/topic/192-your-own-openvpn-wlan


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 4, 2013)

PPTP is by far the easiest method. Depending on your required location you can get a VPN server setup in less than 5 minutes for less than $10/year these days.


----------



## Roger (Oct 8, 2013)

OpenVPN has its own Android client and several options for IOS. It works much more reliably than PPTP, but the latter is the easiest to setup on the server.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.servermom.com/easiest-way-to-build-vpn-server-with-pptp/722/


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 9, 2013)

mitsuhashi said:


> http://www.servermom.com/easiest-way-to-build-vpn-server-with-pptp/722/


new to VPNs myself but is this a valid statement still posted 6 months ago in comments at http://drewsymo.com/networking/vpn/install-pptp-vpn-centos/



> I'm afraid you will need to downgrade your OpenVZ kernel to 2.6.27 / RHEL6 / RHEL5 - 064.4 in order to enable PPP support.


----------



## mitsuhashi (Oct 10, 2013)

Uh I'm probably not the one to ask about kernels and such (0 knowledge to share). But enabling PPP has never been difficult on providers I've tried installing VPNs on so far. Just a simple click from SolusVM or whatever WHMCS-integrated panel the provider uses, then reboot (if not done automatically by the panel).


----------



## Francisco (Oct 10, 2013)

PPTP works on both 2.6.18 & 2.6.32 OVZ kernels.

Francisco


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 10, 2013)

cheers Fran


----------



## nate (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's a bash script that will setup a L2TP VPN on a CentOS box:

https://gist.github.com/alirezaheidari/1929009

You may have to make a few adjustments.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 11, 2013)

Keep in mind there are some pros to that $30/year VPN service.  A semi-tech friend was looking for a VPN service and signed up with privateinternetaccess which was a good choice for him - I don't know about that particular provider, but he didn't have to manage the server.  If you don't what to be a Linux admin, "simplest" is always a 3rd party right-click-on-the-tray-icon-and-you're-connected service.

Also, 3rd party services usually you give you access to many POPs.  Whereas if you rent a VPS and setup your own VPN, you only have one.

OTOH, that one is all yours, you control where it is, etc.

OTOH, if you are planning to stick it to the man with your digital underground rebellion, the man will be able to easily find you, perhaps less so (very perhaps, very variable) with a 3rd party service.

OTOH, you probably get better performance on a VPS you control in terms of throughput, versus a service.

OTOH...etc.


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm using hidemyass VPN but speeds are too slow for me especially when here in Australia I am getting ~114Mbps download speed, but using a VPN even located in Australia only nets me 2-5Mbps speeds.

Wondering if I find the right Australia based VPS and setup my own VPN would i get faster speeds closer to my non-VPN speeds ? Any additional steps needed to be done in evaluating a VPS for VPN usage where speeds are priority ?


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

No setup required, ssh + sshuttle: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle


Otherwise, pptp is simple, openvpn as is as well.


----------



## WhizzWr (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm surprised no one mentioned OpenVPN Access Server.

it's basically the enterprise service offered by OpenVPN company. (i.e OpenVPN setup automated and commercialized) 

Features:


Automated installation via sh script,
Everything configured through back-end (Admin) Web GUI
OpenVPN client software bundled with configs downloadable from the front end (Client) Web GUI. Bonus: OpenVPN AS client  is in Google Play.
By default utilise both username/pass and TLS cert
Supported by OpenVPN company, documentations available
Some catch:


Require full virtualization as it's using a lot of iptables capabilities. Last time I checked it fails to run on OpenVZ
Free version is limited to 2 concurrent user (need more, you'll need to pay, but perfect for single use!


----------



## nunim (Oct 20, 2013)

WhizzWr said:


> ...
> 
> Some catch:
> 
> ...


Actually OpenVPN-AS works just fine on OpenVZ it just needs some kernel modules enabled. 

See:  http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/docs/admin-guides/186-how-to-run-access-server-on-a-vps-container.html

Some hosts support this by default, i.e. RamNode, for others it may take a support ticket but it's surely possible.


----------



## WhizzWr (Oct 20, 2013)

nunim said:


> Actually OpenVPN-AS works just fine on OpenVZ it just needs some kernel modules enabled.
> 
> See:  http://openvpn.net/index.php/access-server/docs/admin-guides/186-how-to-run-access-server-on-a-vps-container.html
> 
> Some hosts support this by default, i.e. RamNode, for others it may take a support ticket but it's surely possible.


Yeah, I have tried those instructions with no luck.  But that's with old kernel, though (.18)


----------



## sv01 (Oct 20, 2013)

+1 for VPN-as really easy to install.


----------



## Increhost (Oct 21, 2013)

OpenBSD + npppd gives a really easy to setup L2TP/IPSec VPN, sure it's not linux, but 

in a KVM VPS you should be able to configure it properly.

Cheers


----------



## peterw (Oct 29, 2013)

WhizzWr said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned OpenVPN Access Server.
> 
> it's basically the enterprise service offered by OpenVPN company. (i.e OpenVPN setup automated and commercialized)
> 
> ...


Thank you. Did not know that it is free for two concurrent users.


----------



## betatester (Oct 29, 2013)

OpenVPN as did not work for me either. I will try again and see if this is possible on my LEB/VPS.


----------

